# Wing Presentation



## Finan (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here and I was hoping someone could help me out with a bow I just purchased.

It's a Wing Presentation, 69" 35#, serial number P-4482

Can anyone give me an idea or an estimate of what year it could have been made? It's in near mint condition with a really smooth draw.

Thanks!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There's a pic of one dated 1967 on the archeryhistory website. Click on the box labelled "History" at the top left of this page just above "Forum", click on "Recurves" and it'll be there.


----------



## Finan (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks. I've seen that site, and none of the Presentations on there look anything like mine, I believe it to be an early model, here's a pic of mine -


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

It is definately a Presentaion I Bob Lee who owned Wing Archery may still live in Palastine Texas. He was still making the Bob Lee hunting bows in 2004. It could have been made April 1964 and it was the 82 one made that month. But this is just a guess. Several bow companies used serial numbers that told them when their bows were made. It made replacing them a lot easier if they failed in some way.


----------



## artyglo (Apr 22, 2010)

In the early 60's I had a white wing Couldn't afford a presentation. But my mate could from memory looked like yours was about 1963.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

That bow is a treasure, in the ideal length and weight. Wing target bows like yours were among the finest and best performing of the 'golden age' of recurve archery. I have a take-down Wing from 1971 that is my match recurve. It is the best performing of the dozen and a half bows of about that weight and length, vintage and modern, that I have owned. I hope you shoot it and enjoy it. - lbg


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I believe that Wing P1 is from 63-65 era..................


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Presentation 1's were still being made in 1969 and even around 1970-71ish, along with the Presentation II and, White Wing and then the Swift Wing. 
The White Wing was a less expensive model than the P1, and then the Swift was the least expensive model. I started with the White Wing and loved it, then moved up to a Presentation II and on to a Golden Eagle Recurve. I know the Presentation II was available at least as early as 1969 and probably before that. So was the Presentation I, since some friends in the club had both models and had shot them only for a couple of years prior to 1969.

My wife had a Swift Wing, and it is still out in Wyoming, but I'll probably never get it back, GRRRRRR>
Wing also made a Presentation I Compound bow, and then sold off to AMF and then eventually "disappeared".
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

Presentation II came out 65-66 I believe. PI started 60-61 w/ the infamous "Outlaw" Presentation I.


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking through some old magazines it's definitely a 1964. The additional "horn" mid-riser on the back is unique to that year.


----------

